# Additional 12v Sockets



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

I am going to fit a couple of additional 12v sockets into the lounge of my motorhome, wired into the leisure battery. I have been through several posts on here and am seeking confirmation what i plan to do is alright.






Would appreciate confirmation that I can connect the usb and socket on each into a block connector and then wire in an inline fuse near the leisure battery. So 2+ and 2- into a single + and - onto the leisure battery. Repeat for each.

Unsure as to what cable I need. Intending on run a portable DVD player for the kids in each while traveling and charging phones and tablets via the usb's

Thanks


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

I put a similar but single usb socket. Be aware that there may be a considerable standing current draw from the charger socket . In my case it was more than 1/10 amp. This is going on 24/7
irrespective of anything being plugged in.
Your wiring scheme sounds fine.

jon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds fine, 1mm2 cable should be meaty enough.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I put a similar but 4 way socket in recently (yes me  ) but I wired it into my MPPT Solar controller. There is an auxiliary / load output on the controller so I just wired it into there. Saved running a cable to the battery. Works fine. Not sure why there would be a draw though if there is nothing plugged in.


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

barryd said:


> SNIP Not sure why there would be a draw though if there is nothing plugged in.


The current draw on mine was due to the 12v to 5v converter being live all the time. Worth checking with a multimeter.

jon


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

USB 3.0 allows up to 1.5a at 5 volts, USB 2 only 0.5amps......

so need to check what you have, the description is NOT clear which one it is, but the reviews all state it works well although delivery from that seller has received comments about how slow it is (latest saying that was in March 2015) as it is NOT a UK based.

Your wiring sounds fine to me using 1mm squared wire....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Keep this for future use, handy for getting the correct size of cable

*Linky*


----------



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you all very much for your replies. 

Nice to know i had understood what was needed. 

I confess I cant calculate the affect of a draw of 0.5 amps. So would you fit a switch or simply remove the fuse when not in use?

Thanks again


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fit a switch for simplicity.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree you must fit a switch otherwise you will flatten your battery in around 10 days when its in storage.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I would also fit a switch for safety reasons. Have a read of the article below about the safety risk from these type of devices.

http://www.electricalsafetyfirst.org.uk/mediafile/100145109/web_usb-article-from-so32.pdf


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He was going to pull the fuse not just leave it on full time, he asked if a switch might be better.


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

swanny65 said:


> I am going to fit a couple of additional 12v sockets into the lounge of my motorhome, wired into the leisure battery. I have been through several posts on here and am seeking confirmation what i plan to do is alright.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A19LV6I34LS632
> 
> ...


 For instance, most German MH's have separate 12v power and 12v lighting cables running from their power control unit and fused accordingly, similar to your normal home's domestic wiring (230v for mains sockets, 230v for lighting etc) you should if possible establish the correct supply in your MH wiring and wire in your requirements plus a fail safe in line fuse.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Nothing to add, just want to find this again in my posts when Hans gets round to adding 12v sockets 0


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> He was going to pull the fuse not just leave it on full time, he asked if a switch might be better.


OK. I should have said:

"I would also pull the fuse or fit a switch for safety reasons...."


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO a switch is an awful lot easier to remember to change, pulling a fuse could be fiddly......

Having a separate circuit for power and lighting seems safe, logical and straightforward, is it only German built MH that have such a thing? I have never checked our Swift, but there is only one control that operates all the 12v supply and equipment on the ECU200 and nothing else to touch.......

I have to say logic and what you find are not always compatible.......

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm concerned now the four way 12v socket I wired into my mppt controller load / auxiliary socket is on all the time. Even if I switch of the van electric. There is no USB sockets though just 4 cigar type outlets. 

I have fitted an inline 20amp fuse so presumably if there was an issue with my wiring or anything while the vans not in use (don't see why there should be) would it not just blow the fuse?

It's a 2 second job just to disconnect it from the mppt controller though.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Barry, no problem for your type of multiplier. It'e only the ones with USB sockets that will potentially cause a drain.

I've just fitted one of these on my dash, so it's simple to make sure everthing is switched off.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200663396872?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Doesn't your dash socket go off with the ign Tuggs?


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Aldi have multi-sockets on sale at the moment. Unit has three cigar lighter sockets & two USB sockets. Cigar sockets are 4A, USB's are 500 mA. 
From memory they are £3.99.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Doesn't your dash socket go off with the ign Tuggs?


I have 2 that go off with the ignition, and I have a double set that stay on. The unit I showed the link to, means that I can leave stuff plugged in and just switch them on & off as necessary. Each socket has an led to show whether it's on or not. Saves messing around with snakes of leads and trying to stuff things away in lockers which drives me nuts (not that there is far to go on that one!) All the leads are clipped away neatly or can dangle unobtrusively when I leave the van.

NASA, eat yer heart out!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I have 2 that go off with the ignition, and I have a double set that stay on. The unit I showed the link to, means that I can leave stuff plugged in and just switch them on & off as necessary. Each socket has an led to show whether it's on or not. Saves messing around with snakes of leads and trying to stuff things away in lockers which drives me nuts (not that there is far to go on that one!) All the leads are clipped away neatly or can dangle unobtrusively when I leave the van.
> 
> NASA, eat yer heart out!


Barty said your nuts were nice and tight, so don't be putting yourself down, I believe that is my raison d'etre.


----------



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

Quick update. Job done well almost, schoolboy error, to big a hole for the rocker switch!! and I did a test hole in a wood offcut..... aghhh. Anyway wired direct to the battery until larger rocker switches arrive. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Quite confusing for something so simple! 

Have I been doing something wrong all these years' find a live, a switch,light etc and connect live from Cigarette socket (female) with inline fuse and then take the earth wire directly to Earth on the chassis and that's it? The power happens when the Cigarette socket (male) is inserted it becomes live? 

This question of it being live all time is confusing,wouldn't all the live + in the 12v system be carrying power 24/7


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe some people have missed the difference between and "ordinary" 12 volt ciggie socket type plug socket, and a USB socket, which is FIVE volts.

If you hardwire any USB socket to your leisure battery, without an in-line switch somewhere "upstream" of it, then it's little transformer electronics (that "transforms" the incoming 12 volts down to 5 volts) is operating all the time....delivering 5 volts to the output side of it in readiness for you to plug any USB device in. 
That transformer activity uses up a little bit of electricity all the time, whether you draw off some of the 5 volts it's offering or not.

The "resting" current draw of such transformer USB plug sockets is only tiny, but it's going on 24/7. If you leave your MH unused for months at a time with say no solar panels to refill your batteries, then the draw from a couple of them, plus an alarm system, etc etc can easily drain your batteries.

If it was me, I'd install a simple 12 volt on/off rocker switch to the "live" cable upstream of all your extra 12 volt sockets (including the USB ones and ordinary ciggie lighter type ones), to enable them to be isolated when not using the MH.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

TheNomad said:


> Maybe some people have missed the difference between and "ordinary" 12 volt ciggie socket type plug socket, and a USB socket, which is FIVE volts.
> 
> If you hardwire any USB socket to your leisure battery, without an in-line switch somewhere "upstream" of it, then it's little transformer electronics (that "transforms" the incoming 12 volts down to 5 volts) is operating all the time....delivering 5 volts to the output side of it in readiness for you to plug any USB device in.
> That transformer activity uses up a little bit of electricity all the time, whether you draw off some of the 5 volts it's offering or not.
> ...


Exactly what I did, I got a few of these little switches for the build, I used one side for the locker lights and the other for the USB port, locker lights mostly off so no long interruptions to charging, and only one switch to bring power to.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

I have already got 3 factory fitted cigar lighters so would not need another. But an outlet that provide TWO high amp USB chargers would be nice, and especially if switched.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DavyS said:


> I have already got 3 factory fitted cigar lighters so would not need another. But an outlet that provide TWO high amp USB chargers would be nice, and especially if switched.


If you mean the std X250 ones then there is a upgrade a few of us have done, to a socket which more firmly holds standard plugs.

*These are really good,* just bought another four

One for the dash as I have the older van, one for over the dinette, and two for the rear.

I have pics of the X250 conversion, as done by Techno 100.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Fitted this 2 weeks ago, replacing ciggy lighter with a double USB for charging on the move when ignition on


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Fitted another double USB through a switch to avoid battery drain


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice looking installation, can you give us a link to the double USB outlets that you used?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Dave, used the following Ebay seller based in the Far east arrived in 12 days so well pleased. Search Ebay for 12v usb there are UK based suppliers selling from £8.99 upwards.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301489979056?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------

